# 52 years old still got it



## fernballan (Sep 27, 2017)

I've worked as iron worker al my life and traveling the world over. Fun job but I thought I'd been too old to get stuck on an airport in a country that you do not know anything about. So 7 years ago I start as a truck mechanic in Timra sweden where I grew up. This somer i was on hollyday in Latvia visit an old work mate and saw this old Russian radio tower 
So I had to try  if still can climb high heights
I was quite shaky at the top


----------



## Bamban (Sep 27, 2017)

Good for you. I could not even handle a flight of stairs without too much pain on both knees, and just a young pup at 65.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 27, 2017)

fernballan said:


> I was quite shaky at the top



Im sure .

My knee's would be knockin like an old single cylinder Kohler engine ! What a view though , on top of the world .


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 29, 2017)

Make's me sick at my stomach watching this.  I used to be able to handle heights in my younger years, not anymore!  Can't even handle getting up on the roof of my one story house.  Thanks for sharing!  And welcome to H-M, too.  Hope you have shop stuff to post, too......


----------



## Cobra (Sep 29, 2017)

Same kind of story.  We are on the Italian coast in an area with five little towns called Cinque Terre.  There are hiking trails between the towns that we hiked some of today.
On the first leg the "relatively easy" trail along the coast was closed by landslides so we took the alternate trail that climbs to the ridge line and then back down to the next town.  After a couple of glasses of wine in Corniglia, it was off the our home base in Vernazza.  I thought about a cold beer for the last hour of the hike!  It was GREAT, but we're using the train and boat tomorrow!


----------



## fernballan (Sep 29, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Make's me sick at my stomach watching this.  I used to be able to handle heights in my younger years, not anymore!  Can't even handle getting up on the roof of my one story house.  Thanks for sharing!  And welcome to H-M, too.  Hope you have shop stuff to post, too......


Thanks Yes you get more and more sacred as you older.
I have posted some pictures on machines and tools
Just bought a Horizontal Boring Mill that I will try to plug in tomorrow


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 29, 2017)

Uh uh. No way. Screw that.
I used to climb ski lift towers on a regular basis and they were getting too high (35 to 100 feet).
I'm getting to where I like my feet at ground level - no higher, no lower.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 29, 2017)

Did you notice the higher he got the rustier the metal got. Way to go , welcome to the site. If you don't face the fear it wins. Fear is mostly in the mind. There really isn't anything to be afraid of. You just need to have the boundaries that your comfortable with. But don't be afraid . Getting scared sometimes helps to make you be more aware of things . Control them not them you.


----------

